# Italy Serie A 09-11 March



## OddsPoster (Mar 7, 2012)

Full Time Result  
Closes  1 X 2  
09 Mar 21:45 SSC Napoli - Cagliari Calcio 1.57 3.70 6.00 +144  
09 Mar 21:45 AC Chievo Verona - Inter Milan 2.70 3.00 2.70 +121  
10 Mar 21:45 US Palermo - AS Roma 2.63 3.15 2.65 +144  
11 Mar 16:00 Atalanta Bergamasca - Parma FC 2.12 3.10 3.60 +139  
11 Mar 16:00 Genoa FC - Juventus Turin 4.33 3.30 1.85 +142  
11 Mar 16:00 AC Cesena - AC Siena 2.70 3.00 2.70 +138  
11 Mar 16:00 Catania Calcio - AC Fiorentina 2.22 3.05 3.40 +139  
11 Mar 16:00 AC Milan - US Lecce 1.25 5.70 10.00 +136  
11 Mar 21:45 Novara Calcio - Udinese Calcio 3.70 3.25 2.02 +139  
11 Mar 21:45 Lazio Roma - Bologna FC 1.74 3.45 4.75 +143


----------



## tip74 (Mar 10, 2012)

Atalanta v Parma

Injuries & suspensions

Atalanta: Stendardo, Lucchini, Capelli, Tiribocchi, Marilungo, Doni
Parma: Morrone

My pick: X2 or clear 2


----------



## BgFutbol (Mar 11, 2012)

Lazio over Bologna
1.61 at bet465


----------



## ProperSoccer (Mar 11, 2012)

My picks for today:

AC Milan -2 @ 1.85
Catania -0.5 @ 2.1
Siena -0.5 @ 2.3
Juventus -0.5 @ 1.8

I also post them on my site: EDIT: Links only in signature


----------



## ProperSoccer (Mar 13, 2012)

ProperSoccer said:
			
		

> My picks for today:
> 
> AC Milan -2 @ 1.85
> Catania -0.5 @ 2.1
> ...



AC Milan -2 @ 1.85 => DRAW
Catania -0.5 @ 2.1 => WIN
Siena -0.5 @ 2.3 => WIN
Juventus -0.5 @ 1.8 => LOSS


----------

